# kmh to mph?



## B3N (Jun 15, 2006)

hi all
picked up the Z a week ago and im loving every min of driving it  

just a thought,

Mines a clean import from japan and has been fully converted to mph but the computer pod is in km/h on all the readings. 
is there any buttons or tricks to change the display
for eg, the dig speed reading on the computer is the rite speed but insted of saying "xxMPH" it says "xxkm/h"

any buttons i can hold down to swap the display like in the S2000?

many thanks,
Ben


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

B3N said:


> hi all
> picked up the Z a week ago and im loving every min of driving it
> 
> just a thought,
> ...


Maybe JWT can help?


----------

